# YouTube electricians



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

I have to wonder if this is common practice? NEC is minimum safety standards but this YouTube electrician is going on in his videos multiple times that he only staples wires where it is obvious and if he keeps the work neat and clean the inspector will likely miss or overlook that he didn't staple every 4 feet.






Very informative video for me but surprised a electrician on YouTube for world to see would talk about short cutting the minimum standards.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

There are many times I prefer not to staple wires. If I know there are going to be changes that I am not getting paid for. Or the insulator is right behind me. Of course the cables will be supported or protected from damage. If they are exposed then they are stapled every 2-3 feet without any twist.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

kb1jb1 said:


> There are many times I prefer not to staple wires. If I know there are going to be changes that I am not getting paid for. Or the insulator is right behind me. Of course the cables will be supported or protected from damage. If they are exposed then they are stapled every 2-3 feet without any twist.


Ah so there maybe legit reasons but the way he was talking In video it was just because he didn't want to.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think he was saying that he doesn't staple in the attic where the wires are supported by the truss. Not compliant but I would guess he has a I Don't Care attitude as long as it passes....


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

His comments in the beginning said volumes to me. All he cares about is being a vid star. 
As for his technical skills, I will be polite.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Oh on another video he mentions they are Tract homes and his company takes short cuts because they are paid for speed but it's ok as long as he passes inspection. I'm sure he is just being honest but surprising that is public view YouTube. What if a tract house owner he worked on saw that.

Yeah I'm watching them all because they are still very educational for a noob like me.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I would fire him or anyone wasting that much wire hanging out of the boxes! You want plenty for grounds and such but he left enough on some to wire another box!
Another thing, I try not to have power in & power out of a switch box. It makes less box fill if you only have power in, especially in multigang boxes. It doesn't hurt to have 3 cables in one of the receptacle boxes but could put you over on switch boxes, especially if you're using 12-2. He could have hit the receptacle under the switch, then up to the switch, then from the same recep box over to the next receptacle box.


----------



## Nemikon (Nov 7, 2021)

It's so strange to watch people voluntarily expose themselves. It seems to me that people from special bodies could be interested in this person. If he filmed such a video in his main job, it would be easy to start an administrative case for not adhering to safety standards. Moreover, with the help of some simple site like https://loader.to , the proof will always be freely available on your phone. I would be afraid to post such content on YouTube.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

Nemikon said:


> It's so strange to watch people voluntarily expose themselves.


I mean, I know the pandemic has been going on for a long time and caused people's opinions to change but those women have to make money somehow.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> I would fire him or anyone wasting that much wire hanging out of the boxes! You want plenty for grounds and such but he left enough on some to wire another box!
> Another thing, I try not to have power in & power out of a switch box. It makes less box fill if you only have power in, especially in multigang boxes. It doesn't hurt to have 3 cables in one of the receptacle boxes but could put you over on switch boxes, especially if you're using 12-2. He could have hit the receptacle under the switch, then up to the switch, then from the same recep box over to the next receptacle box.


Use pregnant boxes and 3 cables are not a problem.
Why would you feed your lights off of an AFCI protected receptacle circuit? Here we don't arc fault lighting circuits (at least not yet)


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wcord said:


> Use pregnant boxes and 3 cables are not a problem.
> Why would you feed your lights off of an AFCI protected receptacle circuit? Here we don't arc fault lighting circuits (at least not yet)


Because if the receptacle is arc fault, the light is too.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you have to arc fault your lighting?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

wcord said:


> Do you have to arc fault your lighting?


Yes, we do here in the US. The code uses the term "outlets", which includes lights and receptacles. It's easier these days to say what is not required on AFCI than to say what is!


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

I use my nm jacket strippers before I put the wire in the box. Seems to save me some time


----------



## stevenspear (10 mo ago)

Nemikon said:


> It's so strange to watch people voluntarily expose themselves. It seems to me that people from special bodies could be interested in this person. If he filmed such a video in his main job, it would be easy to start an administrative case for not adhering to safety standards. Moreover, with the help of some simple this website , the proof will always be freely available on your phone. I would be afraid to post such content on YouTube.


Well, here I disagree with you a little. If the video shot can help at least one person, I think that the author did not waste his time and posted it. If we pay attention, then this video we will see more than two and a half thousand likes. Yes, perhaps at some point the author did not follow safety precautions, but he did not force everyone else to repeat everything after him. Many users, putting likes, mark the video they like in order to later review it or send it to friends. Let me remind you that this video has more than two and a half thousand likes.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

So 2500 likes makes something credible? How does anyone know those were real people? YouTube posters are monetized for accurate content?

Just because someone writes, videos or says something doesn't make it true.

FWIW most of my life has been in silicon valley, 3 kids are software engineers.

Ironically what I just penned is merely my opinion, and we all know what opinions are like😉


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey man, there are some Youtube videos on how to make lures for catching Mahi Mahi. They work really good. Don't be knocking Youtube .


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Nuck nuck nuck


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wardenclyffe said:


>


Thanks. I needed a good laugh.


----------

